# Cabelas has surprised me..... Customer service complaint



## gsp754 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have never had any complaint with them and i have never heard any complaints either. But today they really got under my skin!! i ordered a new pair of waders and they arrived, turns out they were not the ones expected them to be (probably my fault) so i sent them back and requested a refund. I checked my tracking number and it showed they were received on monday of this week. I called them to see if there was a problem because i have not been credited back yet and to find out when i might expect to see the credit. The lady informed me that it would probably be after christmas before i see the credit back in my account and that i would just have to wait. Its hard for me to believe it takes that long to credit my card for something they signed for on monday. She was very rude and made it clear she had better things to do than talk to me. I contacted my bank and they told me to give it until tuesday and if i have not seen the credit i can dispute it and they will take care of it. I dont want to do that but does anyone else think it is ridiculous for it to take that long? The paper that came with my package from cabelas says returns will be credited back to the card at the time the return is received & processed. it was received monday i dont know what processing actually means but apparently it means something that isnt very quick!


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 10, 2010)

thats what i think, wasnt a months wait to take it out!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 10, 2010)

actually thats how it works fellas. I have had it done a few times at a few different retailers. But it is funny how its gone immediately but takes a while to get it put back on there. However, they will take care of ya


----------



## jero77 (Dec 10, 2010)

I returned a set of waders last year (wrong size) they had me a new set before they recieved the onesw I had sent them back, had a friend going to africa and his range finder was acting up, they overnighted him one and he sent the return back when he came home from Africa,however when it comes to the cash they are a "big box store" I'm sure they had to send a request somewhere to be approved by someone that person is off for they holidays and they really don't care if you get your credit now or next year. All I am getting at is the lady on the phone should have the authority to send you an exchange but not to give you cash back.


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 10, 2010)

jero77 said:


> I returned a set of waders last year (wrong size) they had me a new set before they recieved the onesw I had sent them back, had a friend going to africa and his range finder was acting up, they overnighted him one and he sent the return back when he came home from Africa,however when it comes to the cash they are a "big box store" I'm sure they had to send a request somewhere to be approved by someone that person is off for they holidays and they really don't care if you get your credit now or next year. All I am getting at is the lady on the phone should have the authority to send you an exchange but not to give you cash back.





yeah i think she had the authority to do more than she did also. the thing is, i dont want cash back, i paid with my card so i just want it credited back to my card. that doesnt take 2 minutes to do. The waders had nothing wrong with them, they just were not what i thought i was ordering. they still had tags on them and never made it outside of my living room before being boxed back up. Like i said i have never heard any complaints with their customer service, but she was anything but friendly or helpful today. She wouldnt even look up my order to see what was going on with it or even what i had sent back.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## jero77 (Dec 10, 2010)

sounds like you just got a "female dog", I would try to give them another call maybe you would have better luck with someone else.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey, you got one those folks that hate life. Call back and ask for a manger. Do you have the person you talk to name? I get some of those people when I order sometimes. I always get thier name and they sometimes become more friendly. I steal talk to a manager. Let them know how I was treated. Remember sometimes it is not the store or thier S.O.P.S. It is the people that work for them.  If then you dont get any help let us know. Hunters are a powerful group and People do listen. I own my own company and I was told that you make  1 person happy, he will tell 50 people, you make 1 person mad, he knows 250 people. Just think if everyone on this forum and 250 people they know did order from them for a month,
 what kind of statement that would make.  But if they could give you at least a good reason why it will take this long, you might be happy. But it can take up to about 7 days to receive your funds Back. That is normal for the banks. Plus 1 more thing your not the only person trying to get a refund and they have always have less people in refund dept than in any another dept. So let us know what happens. 
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 11, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Hey, you got one those folks that hate life. Call back and ask for a manger. Do you have the person you talk to name? I get some of those people when I order sometimes. I always get thier name and they sometimes become more friendly. I steal talk to a manager. Let them know how I was treated. Remember sometimes it is not the store or thier S.O.P.S. It is the people that work for them.  If then you dont get any help let us know. Hunters are a powerful group and People do listen. I own my own company and I was told that you make  1 person happy, he will tell 50 people, you make 1 person mad, he knows 250 people. Just think if everyone on this forum and 250 people they know did order from them for a month,
> what kind of statement that would make.  But if they could give you at least a good reason why it will take this long, you might be happy. But it can take up to about 7 days to receive your funds Back. That is normal for the banks. Plus 1 more thing your not the only person trying to get a refund and they have always have less people in refund dept than in any another dept. So let us know what happens.
> Good Luck and besafe
> Larry



You have a good point, and i will post up how it unfolds. I understand this is a busy time and your right im not the only one waiting for a refund. I am going to give it until tuesday before calling back or disputing it with my bank. Im more upset about how the lady acted than anything. I was very nice, I feel like you always get farther being polite & nice than making demands or being rude. I gave her no reason to act like she did, and even though they are busy i feel like waiting a month for a refund is a little silly. Especially when their return form says refunds are issued on the day the return is received and processed.... It doesnt have an * beside it either.
Thanks for listening to me gripe!


----------



## CAL (Dec 11, 2010)

I would give someone like you just posted about as long as it took to redial customer service.I don't like that kind of treatment either especially when the co. advertises refunds made same day of arrival.Would be curious to know your outcome too.I always ask the name of who I am speaking to before asking for information.That way I have their name to start with.


----------

